

Exam board contacts Jewish school over censored GCSEs - coherentpony
http://www.theguardian.com/education/2013/oct/11/jewish-school-censored-gcses-evolution

======
ChrisNorstrom
The ultra orthodox are causing all sorts of problems in Israel as well. Front
line did a report on it. They're raising their kids on nothing but religion,
keeping them away from school, math, science and encouraging them to bury
their head in the Torah their whole lives. No skills, no college. They
reproduce at a much higher rate than other Jewish groups in Israel and in a
few decades 1/3rd of the population will be Ultra Orthodox. They'll end up
bankrupting Israel because they use more tax dollars than they put in.

Another example of why religious extremism, no matter what the religion (yes
even Buddhism) is a step backwards for a group of people.

No religion is immune, Jews, Christians, Muslims, no one is. I still remember
the article I read in the New York Times about Ultra Orthodox Jews hiding
other Jews who molest children (the Jewish version of the Catholic molestation
scandal) because their religious laws prohibit Jews from turning in another
Jew for a crime. [http://www.nytimes.com/2012/05/10/nyregion/ultra-orthodox-
je...](http://www.nytimes.com/2012/05/10/nyregion/ultra-orthodox-jews-shun-
their-own-for-reporting-child-sexual-abuse.html?pagewanted=all)

It's a sad thing to watch, history repeating itself over and over. Different
groups of people, different religions all making the same mistake without
learning from each other. I guess that's the one thing we all have in common.
Stubbornness.

~~~
FelixP
Couldn't agree more. As a Jew, this sort of behavior makes me furious and
embarrassed.

